# Opinions on Black Diamond Group (BDI.TO)



## srtkev (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been watching this stock lately, and wondering what the consensus on it is. I like the industry, seems reasonably priced, and balance sheet looks strong...


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been following this stock for a couple months now. I haven't bought into it yet but it's definitely on my radar. I like the way the company is managed but I want to wait to see first which direction the global economy is headed (I find BDI's price movements to be quite sensitive to global economic news). If it pulls back to around $18 I may enter a position.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

This name has recently popped into my screens. I've looked at this name about a year ago (along with Horizon North Logistics) and was interested in it. However, I didn't buy because it was trading at expensive levels. I don't have any money now to make any purchases, but I would be intrigued if I do have money to purchase something. 

From my cursory analysis, this company has a decent balance sheet. It pays a monthly dividend, with history of dividend growth for the past three or so years. It has missed earnings for a few quarters now, which has led to share price tumble. I'm sure the lower oil prices and some of the mining/metal prices have dragged this name down as well. That said, I'd like to see what others think.


----------

